# First chips on my new to me South Bend 13"



## Technical Ted (Apr 19, 2018)

Just got done doing a full refurb on it. Total disassembly, cleaning, few very minor repairs, new wicks, etc.. This thing is in excellent condition! Can't see any wear in the flame hardened ways at all. A little wear in the cross slide ways, but the screw and nut are fine. Must be this wasn't used very much. 

I've had a 15" SB for over 40 years. It's a 1935 vintage. Typical wear for it's age. The new 13" is 1971 vintage (35+ years newer) and is in much better shape. Also has the large satin chrome dials and flame hardened ways. Ball bearings in a lot of locations my older lathe has bronze bushings. Double tumbler gear box instead of my older single. Lead screw in great shape and half nuts don't even look like they have been used! Really tight. 

Got it leveled up and ready to start the arm's long to-do project list for it!  Isn't that why we get these machines so we can make "stuff" for them! 

It was missing a carriage lock so there's one thing. I like a nice, positive hard stop for the carriage as well, so there's another. A threading stop is on the list as well as the missing handle on the tail stock hand wheel. Need to fix the 5C collet draw bar and modify some items I already had to fit/work on this girl.

I guess it might be a little longer before I get back to my Harold Hall advanced tool grinding rest setup! 

Ted


----------



## Bamban (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice lathe, I have a SBL 13, dual tumblers, D1-4 spindle, nut not nearly as nice as yours. Congratulations.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice! Only way I would sell my heavy 10 is if I found a nice 13.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 19, 2018)

The 13" South Bend is a very usable machine, not in the least bit wimpy; I've owned two of them in the past, can't say anything negative about them.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice restore on a very nice chunk of iron
Mark


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Apr 19, 2018)

Apex of South Bend’s production line. Looks great.  Must be fantastic to make stuff with!  Do you have a steady rest?  I think there was one on Craigslist Seattle a few days ago...


----------



## Technical Ted (Apr 19, 2018)

Glenn Brooks said:


> Apex of South Bend’s production line. Looks great.  Must be fantastic to make stuff with!  Do you have a steady rest?  I think there was one on Craigslist Seattle a few days ago...



No, not steady or follower. I do have a steady for my 15" though. For the price I see these going for on eBay, I think at some point I'll make one of each for it. That will be two more things to add to my project list!  It's always nice to have projects to look forward to! I enjoy making accessories for my machines. Hey, that's why I've got them so I can make things! 

Ted


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes, very expensive.  Just checked, and I was mistaken. The follower rest on CL is for a SB 16”...
Glenn


----------



## dmittz (Apr 24, 2018)

Beautiful South Bend 13! Hope I can make mine look that nice someday.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 26, 2018)

What a jerk, your 13 is better than mine.


----------

